# Long reef Friday 30.5.14



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Planning a Longy trip on Friday, launching around 5 to 5:15 to try for some squid before first light and then snapper/kings after first light. It's going to be pretty dark as moonrise is 7:41am. Backup plan is Balmoral trolling for tailor if the weather is no good for offshore work. I'm told the current is strong from the north and the wind predicted southwesterly so you have to be confident in your ability to paddle hard for a long time or have a mirage drive IMHO this time of the year. There is also rain possibility.

Jim


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Go Jim. Hope your new (repaired) pinkie works well.


----------



## dom2132 (Jan 15, 2014)

If I can push forward a meeting scheduled for 10am, i'll see you down there.

Dom


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

I will be going to longy on my boat as I heard the kingy are going nuts there during the change of high tide.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Gents it is going to be windy early, dropping after 7am so I'm thinking of delaying until then for my launch. Probably get to the ramp around 6:30am and expecting to get quite wet and cold as rain predicted.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Nah, don't need to delay. Looking ok atm for a 5:30 launch. If it's no good when I get there I'll wait but I can't resist soaking a plastic for some red love at first light.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

G'luck JimP.... JimR


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Too windy for fishing but plenty of other work to do today, next time.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

wind is down, lucky I didn't unpack the yak


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

How did you go Jim, any kings about?

Thinking about a potential trip out this weekend if conditions hold out.

Marty


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Marty75 said:


> How did you go Jim, any kings about?
> 
> Thinking about a potential trip out this weekend if conditions hold out.
> 
> Marty


Wind is back up. (Kurnell - 15 gusting 19 kn; North Head - 8 gusting 14 kn .

Hopefully Jim is back in and safe, with a kingy or two in the hatch. Waiting for a report......................


----------

